# Cape May and other tackle shops



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I heard Rodias in Rio Grande is a good tackle shop, and that there's another one near Cape May that's good too ... I think someone told me it's on the side road before crossing the little bridge that goes into West Cape May (the bridge that replaced the wooden drawbridge over the canal back in the late 60's). Anyone out there have some recommendations? Jim's is where I've always gone since I was a kid, but I'm looking to try some place new. Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Tackle*

I go to Rodias and hands two tackle which before the rt 109 bridge going into cape at the end of the parkway.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Budd's BnT in the Villas is another good one.


----------

